# Action Aviation and Saudi Red Crescent Authority



## MMiz (May 16, 2010)

From my limited knowledge based on the Saudi Red Crescent Authority thread, it appears as though at one time the Saudi Red Crescent Authority had an arrangement with Action Aviation for HEMS.

*This thread is to act as the thread for all discussion regarding that situation.  As a reminder, our forum rules state:

*


> While we promote debating and discussion, we will not tolerate rudeness, defamatory or insulting posts, personal attacks or purposeless inflammatory posts. Our decision in these matters will be final.



You may report a thread of post that is violating our rules by clicking on the report button (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## 2easy4u (May 23, 2010)

*What I know and have experienced*

I don't know the particular fine legal and contractual details between AA and SRCA. However my impression was that the Saudi's couldn't get enough experienced flight paramedics processed into the country fast enough. And one of the challenges for the Saudi's was having a contract structure both in time spent in country and pay and benefits that would attract the experienced people that would be required to start the program. I was offered a contract from SRCA. I respectfully declined their offer because they wanted me to stay 12 months before I was allowed to go home. At the time I had no idea that they would change a contract after you arrived in their country. And I had no real information telling me their behavior towards western medics. I had an aunt that was a nurse in Riyadh 15 years ago. Her comment was that it was the best job that she ever had. She did talk about the strict customs for women, but stated as long as you respect their rules and not try to push the envelope things would be okay 99% of the time. After I declined the offer I was contacted by AA for a 60 day on 30 day off contract with room and board paid. This would be temporarily @ the Intercontinental Hotel until the SRCA made a deal with a western compound for all to stay in. These accommodations were @ a five star hotel and was a secure facility. There are many things to consider about the accommodations. Security was one of them. Another was the fact that to get the experienced personnel this would be one of the things that would attract the right people for the job. I would have turned any offer down flat that didn't include normal expenses and reasonable lodging. Also remember the SRCA was supposed to be locating a western compound which would be much cheaper than the hotel. And the Saudi government also owned the hotel,so one branch of the government was to pay the other for the hotel bill. The SRCA looked at a few compounds but were unable to agree on a price,so we continued our stay @ the hotel. I believe the SRCA wanted to get the program up and running and AA proved to be the avenue that would get them there. And AA did this and there is no doubt that we did it. Along the way of standing up the program there were management changes for both intities. The flight crew and AA management began getting different signals from SRCA. Some days we would have trucks for transportation and some days the trucks were taken away,with no warning. One day I was on shift and the transportation was taken away while we were @ the helo base. We had days when the access to food @ the hotel was denied,but by the end of the day AA management would do what was necessary to fix it. We had one guy tossed out of the hotel @ 2:00 AM. I don't know why,and the only thing I can think of based on how the SRCA had behaved was to scare us into knowing we were at the mercy of the SRCA. This all came to a head as March payroll came due. AA informed all of us that they had been carrying the program since the first of the year and would not be able to make payroll. And also the hotel hadn't been paid by the SRCA and this is why we had been having trouble with accommodations. We were given the choice to leave or stay on. I chose to leave because my rotation was up in just a few days,and so did two other guys. We also had heard that a French judge had impounded the Saudi airbus for non payment. The airbus was to be utilized in the program to transport patients great distances for special procedures. I and the two other AA employees packed our bags to leave on the next red eye out of Riyadh. When we checked out of the hotel there was some confusion initially about the bill. We were going to have to pay the bill before we could leave the country because the SRCA hadn't paid. 57 days in the hotel was a lot of money,and I haven't been paid in a month. Eventually we were able to leave. But I just knew any minute at the airport we would all be cuffed and stuffed and not allowed to leave the country because of the hotel bill. Finally we boarded our flight and were in the air on the way home. When I arrived home,I soon found out that all the AA people were held in Riyadh until their hotel bill was paid. AA worked out a deal and paid a wad of money so the AA folks could leave. Two of they guys that stayed got a threat the following day and had to sneak and drive out of the country. I have heard from one of the once. He told me about the threat and said he was safe in a undisclosed location. That was in the first few days of April 2010. The folks following these threads have seen what has transpired in the thread,you can make your own decision if you are thinking about going over. This is my story and my experience in the KSA. The normal people that you meet in the KSA are no different than most anywhere. Very kind people,but their politics stink and can be very dangerous.


----------



## 2easy4u (Jun 9, 2010)

*A teaching moment*

I sincerely hope that the issues between AA & SRCA can be resolved. Perhaps both parties can come to the middle and agree on a settlement. We only have to look at the Gulf oil spill to see where arguing over money, and trying to cut too many corners leads to a catastrophe  that is much larger than the parties involved ever thought possible. And we won't be able to appreciate the enormous size of the oil spill for years. The Saudi's and AA are not looking @ the big picture. For the Saudi's it is and will become extremely hard to get the experienced help they will need to make their HEMS program successful. For AA, it will become extremely difficult for them to recruit people they need for other projects. Bottom line is a lot of folks didn't get paid and were in fact threatened from SRCA. Those facts are not going away any time soon without an effort from both sides. Sometimes it takes years before folks realize their mistakes. I'm patient.


----------



## Whiskers64 (Feb 12, 2011)

*No resolve for AA*

I was offered a job at AA back in 2010 for this EMS contract. I was guaranteed a flight position and basically informed that the slot was a go. Then I found out that the SRCA failed to pay AA and the problems began. Sounds like the whole project was ill fated from the beginning. Of course, I think that once the program was set up, the SRCA kicked them out and made the program theirs to save money. What a shame, the folks at AA seemed professional and sounded like they wanted to make a great EMS program.


----------



## WTEngel (Feb 12, 2011)

This is old news and you have no substantive information about what went on on Saudi. But thanks for your opinion anyway...


----------



## Whiskers64 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Opinons matter*

Sure, it's old info but applicable to business with any company in the area. At the time the information I was given was by the folks at AA, so I'm sure it's biased in their favor. I'm just happy I never went. The lesson to be learned here is that jobs in that region can be fickle. One day your their best friend, the next day you are hated. That is the way of the middle east.


----------



## 281mustang (Feb 15, 2011)

Off topic question(Yes, I know there is a 5,000 page thread on the subject but I'd rather not spend 20 minutes looking for an answer)-

Anyone know if Red Crescent hires new medics? 

/thread derail


----------



## WTEngel (Feb 15, 2011)

No. 2 years experience is the minimum.


----------



## alphatrauma (Feb 16, 2011)

281mustang said:


> Off topic question (Yes, I know there is a 5,000 page thread on the subject but I'd rather not spend 20 minutes looking for an answer)...



For what it's worth... it's a very interesting read, and I'd highly recommend that you (or anyone else considering Middle East employment) peruse it.


----------



## 281mustang (Feb 16, 2011)

WTEngel said:


> No. 2 years experience is the minimum.


 Thanks...



alphatrauma said:


> For what it's worth... it's a very interesting read, and I'd highly recommend that you (or anyone else considering Middle East employment) peruse it.


 Yeah, I spent the better part of half an hour skimming over it a while ago. Enough to get the jist of it at least.


----------



## rickpatterson (May 26, 2011)

Please do your research before considering this organization. We did the initial staffing and training/consultation and the report is available online. There is a reason we severed ties with them. 

Regards,
Critical Care Concepts


----------



## Goose911 (Jun 8, 2011)

And another one bites the dust. The SRCA is famous for this. Now everyone sees that Action Aviation was not the problem, but it was the SRCA 

2 companies have tried to get the SRCA on the path, and both have been shut out.


----------



## Goose911 (Jun 8, 2011)

Where is the report?


----------



## Camel Rider (Jun 21, 2011)

Is this report available? If so please provide a link.

It goes to show that Action Aviation and Critical Care Concepts as well as others met with the same fate.

God bless


----------

